# Stair Chair



## StudentGroup (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello all,
We are a student group looking into redesigning the Stair Chair (preferably one with a motor) working with a local FD and EMS team.  
We would really appreciate some feedback about:
- Things you like/don't like about your current stair chair?  
- Things you would change or add if you could make a new chair? 
- What is the max number of flights of stairs you transport a patient on? 
- Anything other comments/suggestions
Thank you for your help!


----------

